# Must be a rich donkey...



## Northerner (Jul 10, 2022)

...if it can afford to wear Versace swimsuits!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 10, 2022)

Perhaps its person took it to TKMaxx and it's last year's model?


----------



## Bloden (Jul 10, 2022)

I’ve heard donkeys are very slimming. Like vertical stripes.


----------



## travellor (Jul 10, 2022)

Bloden said:


> I’ve heard donkeys are very slimming. Like vertical stripes.



That's not a donkey, that's a zebra you've got there.


----------

